# CM4228 antenna versus Antennas Direct DB8e



## scott784 (Jun 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any personal experience with a direct comparison between the CM4228 versus the DB8e? If so, I would be interested to hear. These are both long range directional antennas, to include fringe areas. I've tried the DB8e before while discovering the Clearstream 4v actually performed better for long range/fringe reception (even when pointing both DB8e panels in the same direction).

But I am only interested in a comparison between the CM4228 versus the DB8e, ideally from someone that has tested these two models under the exact same conditions (at the same location). From what I've read online, the CM4228 appears to have better long range/fringe potential because it does not have the combiner (like the DB8e). Also, supposedly the CM4228 has more potential to pick up signal(s) directly off the back side.

Any thoughts from someone that's done a direct comparison between the Db8e versus the CM4228 at the same location? Antenna(s) can sometimes be a crap shoot; and I've had enough experience with them to know...that until you try something - you will never really know for sure.

But reviews between two different models (under the same conditions) are far more effective versus someone just stating that one model has worked great (or not so great) at their location. Thanks for any feedback here.


----------

